# Choosing some new rods



## Collin02 (Oct 2, 2020)

After Christmas I am going to be looking for probably 2 maybe 3 new rods. What are you recommendations/reviews on what I have listed below? Also open to suggestions for any rods I didnt list.

Looking for a 6’8”-7’2”, medium power, fast action casting rod. Used primarily for bass fishing. Have it narrowed down to:
-BPS Johnny morris platinum series (the red one)
-St. Croix Premier split grip
-St Croix Mojo Bass
-St Croix BassX

Also looking for a 6’0”-6’2”, light power, fast action spinning rod. This will be used for bluegill/crappie/small perch. Also looking for recommendations for reels for this rod. Have it narrowed down to:
-BPS Panfish Elite
-BPS Bionic Blade
-I like the St Croixs but really not wanting to spend $130 on a panfish rod. 

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Buy them all!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I mainly use a St. Croix for panfish but I also have a Diawa Presso ultralight that really feels good casting and fighting fish. They are 2 piece rods (which I normally don’t like) but feel more like a light action. I’m assuming because being 2 piece they are a bit stiffer than a traditional 1 piece UL.


----------



## Collin02 (Oct 2, 2020)

Karl Wolf said:


> Buy them all!


I wish. Lol


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

You can never go wrong with St. Croix.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

ARK LANCER PRO... Nicer then the 4 bass rods you metioned, IMO, and only $100.
Fishermen Central has them.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Look at ark rods. The lancer pros are nice if you want to spend and extra couple bucks move up to the randall tharp series. Same rod as there high end rods just a different color and less money


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

And ACC crappie Stix if you can find them. I’m gonna start lookin pretty soon for one to dip brush piles this spring.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm not a fan of St. Croix. My second pound and half fish snapped the tip off of a mojo bass. Of course they where willing to replace the rod for 80 bucks. Soo, no more of their rods for me. I've had good luck Shimano zodias, phenix rods, okuma, and diawa.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> And ACC crappie Stix if you can find them. I’m gonna start lookin pretty soon for one to dip brush piles this spring.


Fisherman's warehouse in South Columbus Carry's the acc rods. Might want to call and see what they have in stock first.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Fisherman's warehouse in South Columbus Carry's the acc rods. Might want to call and see what they have in stock first.


Yes not sure about now but this spring was wanting one real bad and they couldn’t get them. I think Josh (brahmabull) waited months to get his in from them. But your right, I need to atleast get one ordered now if that’s what I have to do.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

winguy7 said:


> I'm not a fan of St. Croix. My second pound and half fish snapped the tip off of a mojo bass. Of course they where willing to replace the rod for 80 bucks. Soo, no more of their rods for me. I've had good luck Shimano zodias, phenix rods, okuma, and diawa.


Had the same exact experience with at croix except this was with one of there eyecon series. Never again


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Yeah, I know of a couple other people that have had it happen. I think it's the way they do thier rods. It's all backbone and then 12 or so inches of really parabolic tip. Mine broke right at the start of it. I thought thier customer service was terrible too. I just put a new tip on and now have a extra extra fast river beater.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

The mojo bass are the SCIII blank and the bass x are the old mojo bass SCII blank.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Out of all of those that you mention, I will speak to only what we carry in the shop (St. Croix). The St. Croix Mojo line is probably the best value line across all of St Croixs rods. It is a huge step up from the Bass X line. We have almost moved away from all of the Bass X line because when people compare the two side by side, 90% of the time they buy the Mojo rods.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

If you want ultimate quality, strength and sensitivity I would look at the KISTLER Argon and Helium series. Also DOBYNs makes some nice sticks and has a series to fit most price ranges


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I too have been looking for a decent casting rod. Kinda leary about St Croix. I have some older Triumps, and like them. Ark rods, or possibly Diawa in medium heavy. To go with a Diawa Tatula 100. After using a friend's Tatula, compared to my Lew's.I decided to take the plunge. Not that it's expensive, but just so smooth and easy to use. Some places are short on popular rods and reels, amongst other fishing gear. Good luck.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Tons of good rod options out there now. Just picked up a powell to throw some moving baits on and it's amazingly light. Also grabbed an ark invoker for jerkbaits also ridiculously light and sensitive. I've tried in the past to stay with just one brand rod and it's just not going to happen. I now buy what rod has the exact action im looking for. I have everything from g-loomis imx down to some cheapo rod off the rack at Walmart and everything in between. Fisherman's central is having their open house at the end of February. I think it's the 27th and 28th. EVERYTHING in the store will be marked down a certain percentage. I believe rods are 20%


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

DHower08 said:


> Tons of good rod options out there now. Just picked up a powell to throw some moving baits on and it's amazingly light. Also grabbed an ark invoker for jerkbaits also ridiculously light and sensitive. I've tried in the past to stay with just one brand rod and it's just not going to happen. I now buy what rod has the exact action im looking for. I have everything from g-loomis imx down to some cheapo rod off the rack at Walmart and everything in between. Fisherman's central is having their open house at the end of February. I think it's the 27th and 28th. EVERYTHING in the store will be marked down a certain percentage. I believe rods are 20%


Did you get the 6-10 Med Invoker?
T-W on sale.....Very tempting
Jerk-bait season soon-to-come.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

REEL GRIP said:


> Did you get the 6-10 Med Invoker?
> T-W on sale.....Very tempting
> Jerk-bait season soon-to-come.


Yes. The sale was $55 off when I bought it. Not sure what it is now. It is the 6-10 medium regular action. Absolutely spot on for jerkbaits


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

DHower08 said:


> Tons of good rod options out there now. Just picked up a powell to throw some moving baits on and it's amazingly light. Also grabbed an ark invoker for jerkbaits also ridiculously light and sensitive. I've tried in the past to stay with just one brand rod and it's just not going to happen. I now buy what rod has the exact action im looking for. I have everything from g-loomis imx down to some cheapo rod off the rack at Walmart and everything in between. Fisherman's central is having their open house at the end of February. I think it's the 27th and 28th. EVERYTHING in the store will be marked down a certain percentage. I believe rods are 20%


Hey now keep that sale under your hat man!!!! haha


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I'm also looking for a new casting rod,and reel. Was at Fishermans Central yesterday. 
I'm going to wait until the show and then pick up an Ark Lancer or the next one up,and the Diawa Tatula 100. Been doing a lot of research and these are my favorites, performance and cost wise


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

JamesF said:


> I'm also looking for a new casting rod,and reel. Was at Fishermans Central yesterday.
> I'm going to wait until the show and then pick up an Ark Lancer or the next one up,and the Diawa Tatula 100. Been doing a lot of research and these are my favorites, performance and cost wise


You will love the Ark Lancer. I got 1 last year when they first got'em in.
20% off makes 80 bucks....SWEET You better get there early


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

With rods being 20% off for the open house I would definately step up a series


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

DHower08 said:


> With rods being 20% off for the open house I would definitely step up a series


Yeah ! That is a good deal indeed. My chances of getting the Lancer is slim due to inventory, unless they receive their shipment on time for the show. but I will do the upgrade.


----------

